# UDEV-Warning's with PCIMCIA/PCI-Expresscard

## hoschi

Hello,  I have a IBM ThinkPad with i915GM chipset, the laptop has a PCMCIA/PCIExpress-Slot, but I don't use it. Anyway,  I recognized this while bootup:

```

Starting udevd

udevd[547]: add_to_rules: unknown key 'MODALIAS' in /etc/udev/rules.d/60-pcmcia-rules:4

udevd[547]: add_to_rules: unknown key 'MODALIAS' in /etc/udev/rules.d/60-pcmcia-rules:10

udevd[547]: add_to_rules: unknown key 'MODALIAS' in /etc/udev/rules.d/60-pcmcia-rules:14

```

System: vanilla-sources-2.6.18, pcmciautils-013, udev-103, pcmcia-cs is not installed

```
#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOANY is not set

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y
```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

04:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

04:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

```

And finally "emerge --info":

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Fri, 17 Nov 2006 12:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac acpi aiglx alsa avahi beagle berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdinstall cdr cli cracklib cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode fam fbcon firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imap input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard ipv6 isdnlog jabber jpeg kernel_linux ldap libg++ libnotify libsexy mad mikmod mmx mono mp3 mpeg nautilus ncurses nls nodrm nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl pam pcmcia pcre pdf pic png pnp ppds pppd quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs sysvipc tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU video_cards_i810 vorbis wifi win32codecs x264 xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

What's going wrong? Any ideas what I can do? I don't use PCIMCIA/PCI-Expresscard but I hate warnings/errors  :Twisted Evil: 

Thanks 

Hoschi

----------

## toralf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156242

----------

## toralf

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  the laptop has a PCMCIA/PCIExpress-Slot, but I don't use it.
> 
> Hoschi

 But why do you activated a lot of kernel features ? This minimum should be enough:

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ zgrep -e "PCMCIA|PCCARD" /proc/config.gz  | grep -v '^#'

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

```

isn't it ?

----------

## hoschi

Thanks.

Q: ..

A: Because I want maybe a UMTS-Card and I want know "that everything works in general"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## axit

Cause I expect you to be as lazy as me  :Wink: : 

replace MODALIAS by $env(MODALIAS) in /etc/udev/rules.d/60-pcmcia.rules

----------

## hoschi

Better: I removed the scripts their, reemerged udev and pcmciarules was gone away   :Shocked: 

----------

## [Lx]-=Mystify=-

better solution that worked for me:

setting the ~x86 keyword for the pcmciautils package.

that does not brake any package content, like the solution of hoschi.

@hoschi: of course, i won't get the error when you remove the script that produces it. you even didn't need to re-emerge udev.

[UPDATE]

look here for information on the new release, and the link to the bug description.

this issue is fixed since version 014-r1.

----------

